# Advice on making my Fursona's design better?



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 24, 2014)

I believe Crystal's design could be better.
I'd love ideas on re-designing my fursona.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12579663/


----------



## The-Arctic-Wolf (Feb 25, 2014)

I think it looks really cool =3 I love the different shades of blue on it. Have you ever though about putting markings or symbols on yours? (besides the paws haha) I have two on mine and I wanted to add a scare too lol
(http://24.media.tumblr.com/7013d37ce6ef300dca5cb296da71812d/tumblr_n1erop1QT61tr6962o1_500.png) but yeah I honestly think it looks really good ^.^


----------



## Hewge (Feb 25, 2014)

Pink stars.

Lasers.

_*Pink star lasers.*_


----------



## Taralack (Feb 25, 2014)

Good god that artist chose a very poor colour to use as a background. Looking at that actually hurts my eyes. 

It actually looks fine to me. Why do you want to change it?


----------



## Eirrinn (Feb 25, 2014)

Shes perfectly fine to me~ maybe add another mark or two using different shades of blue?


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 26, 2014)

The-Arctic-Wolf said:


> I think it looks really cool =3 I love the different shades of blue on it. Have you ever though about putting markings or symbols on yours? (besides the paws haha) I have two on mine and I wanted to add a scare too lol
> (http://24.media.tumblr.com/7013d37ce6ef300dca5cb296da71812d/tumblr_n1erop1QT61tr6962o1_500.png) but yeah I honestly think it looks really good ^.^



I don't know much symbols, all I can think of is stars & hearts.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 26, 2014)

How about a crystal necklace or marking on her chest or forehead that references her name?


----------



## Aggro (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know. I actually like the design a lot, and the subtle animation makes it even more awesome!


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 28, 2014)

Misomie said:


> How about a crystal necklace or marking on her chest or forehead that references her name?



I like that, do you know any good symbols of a crystal?
All I can think of is Rarity's cutie mark.
I'll try looking up symbols of those.

edit: I tried the diamond symbol on legs & chest.
They both didn't work for me, but thanks for your ideas.


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Mar 5, 2014)

I say, add some accessories: Necklaces, bracelets, bandannas, piercings if you're into that kind of thing. 
Personally, I'm not all too fond of characters with smooth recognizable "shapes" on their pelt. I personally think natural strokes, stripes, and blobs look better. x3 But to each his own~.
I do like that the legs are Digitigrade though, very nice.

Just my two cents~ :3c


----------



## Sid.Fishes (Mar 8, 2014)

I think Seiianna's got some good advice. I'm not a fan of the vector-ish markings on the coat, some organic spots or stripes in the same place would look really nice to maintain the color and value balance on the design. Ultimately, it's your call, you have a really good design as it is, but my advice would be to not add more markings to the coat--more markings doesn't equal better design. Perfection isn't when you can't find any more to add, it's when you can't find any more non-essential stuff to take away. Accessories would be a really good option for your character since she has such a nice clean design and offer way more options for personalization and customization while still letting the design be flexible as your interests change over time so you aren't having to make drastic design overhauls. I like thinking about clothing styles for my characters, even one's that normally don't wear clothes.


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 8, 2014)

give her a hoodie and some shorts! 
also make her a bit thinner, especialy the head and paws...
oh, and make her summon transperent blue flames from the dark blue fur on her paws!
also change the pink nose and paw pads into black


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Mar 11, 2014)

Not rules or anything, but I've always appreciated natural, thought out markings on characters! Like study or look at pictures of the animal you are trying to create, and be inspired by the markings that naturally occur. Plenty of variety and adds a lot of personality and in my opinion, sets a well thought out characters apart from a general 2 tone fursona. 

Cute fox character though! I love the stripes on the back and facial markings. I'm not too keen on paw print shapes, they seem a tad generic and don't say much about you.


----------



## jynx (Mar 15, 2014)

I have to agree on the pawprints.. seems kinda... idk.  If you like necklaces, you could use a pawprint charm instead, if you're attached to the idea.  Stripes are cool.  Even colored lines that go with the contour of your fursona, you know?  Something that means something to you.  I'm sure googling "symbols" or something would give you an idea or two, just go with what you like best!


----------

